# tattoos



## lucky lodge (Oct 25, 2011)

ok tattoos,,who hates them who likes them and who got them

I have 6 tattoos

but my saying is never jugde a book by its cover


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2011)

I have 11


----------



## Hawks_Eye_Minis (Oct 26, 2011)

this is the only one have but id LOVE to get another one


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 26, 2011)

Ashley said:


> I have 11






omg 11 got photos


----------



## CharlesFamily (Oct 26, 2011)

I have one - it has very special meaning to me. I never in my life ever expected to get a tattoo. I don't mind them on other people, just never thought I would have one. And now I do and I would not change it for the world!

Barbara


----------



## LindaL (Oct 26, 2011)

I have 5 right now...want more!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Oct 26, 2011)

I've only got one, but would love to get another


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 26, 2011)

:salute this is great i love tattoos iam gunna go get another one soon

just got to make my own design

keep the photos coming


----------



## Sonya (Oct 26, 2011)

I have 5...my last one was my beloved dog Brutus' name in a heart on the top of my foot...no plans for anymore but they are like potato chips (and minis)...you can never just have 1, or 2, etc...lol


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 26, 2011)

I just got one last week I will say it does hurt a bit more when you are older but I love it. It is in the itchy stage now and cant wait for that to be over but other then that I really do like them on myself and others. I love to see how others express themselves thru their tattoos.


----------



## bevann (Oct 26, 2011)

I am almost 72 so I'm not a big fan.I think it is a craze, but a tattoo is forever so what you do when you are young you are stuck with for life.I know that in many workplace situations they hesitate hiring a person who is covered with visible tattoos.I think placement of the tattoo you nare getting in a non highly visible place might be the best choice especially if you are seriously job hunting in this very competitive market.


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 26, 2011)

I am 16 - almost 17 and I do want a tattoo, nothing huge but maybe a horse head on my shoulder or ankle? Not sure, I many years to decide but I do know I want one... eventually.


----------



## ohmt (Oct 26, 2011)

No tattoos for me. I wouldn't mind one, but I always said I would never get one unless the tattoo had a lot of meaning. The first time my mother miscarried she got a tattoo on her ankle of a dreamcicle-the cute little angel babies with the date she miscarried inside it (can't even see it unless she points it out). It doesn't show for work and isn't that flashy even when she is wearing shorts or sandals so I really like it.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm 18 in one week so I've been asking mom about getting one and she kept holding off on letting me but now she can't say anything about it



She shouldn't anyway as she has one



I was thinking a small trail of horse shoes on my shoulder or up and around my ankle


----------



## heartkranch (Oct 26, 2011)

bevann said:


> I am almost 72 so I'm not a big fan.I think it is a craze, but a tattoo is forever so what you do when you are young you are stuck with for life.I know that in many workplace situations they hesitate hiring a person who is covered with visible tattoos.I think placement of the tattoo you nare getting in a non highly visible place might be the best choice especially if you are seriously job hunting in this very competitive market.



I have 6, going to get a full shoulder in a couple of weeks, it won't be seen unless I'm wearing a tank top, or a bathing suit. Both of my feet were done, either side of my hips, and one on my wrist. All have meaning.

BUT when I turn your age, why do I care what they look like, or who looks at me? Who is going to think I'm a super model when I am 70? I'm not going to care if I have wrinkles, scars, or I don't look like I do now. I think 90% of people around my age group has a tattoo. I'm 24 btw.

I think people are getting more lax about tattoos, not all but some. I think the reason to have a tattoo be seen by others if it's not in a hiden area. They know it'll be seen.


----------



## ohmt (Oct 26, 2011)

Hmmm...I am on my phone so can't see where you're from heartk, but it must not be from the midwest. I am in your age group and there are definitely not 90% with tattoos. It is probably less than 10% here.

I see both sides. Like I said, i'd get one if it were to really mean something, but i'd have it on my ankle or somewhere that it would not be visible in the work place.


----------



## chandab (Oct 26, 2011)

I've seen some very nice tatoos, hidden and visible, and I still wouldn't get one (for one I have a very low threshold for pain).


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well I don't have any, but one of my daughters has a butterfly on her back, and another daughter has a dolfin on her ankle. I used to want one but after what I had to go through with my husband I gave that thought up. When he was stationed in Colorado he got two, one on each arm, and got hepatitis, so I had to give him a shot every week for over a year. I thought he was going to die he lost a lot of weight and was miserable. Of course this was back in the 1970's and I'm sure things have improved since. My daughters have not had problems with theirs, and one of my Grand Daughters just got an eagle feather on her shoulder. some of them are very artistic and beautiful, just not for me.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 26, 2011)

I dont mean to offend anyone here at all, but I have never understood why people feel the need to mutilate themselves with permanent ink, body piercings, etc.... What someone thinks looks cool at 25 years old is certainly not going to look the same way at 65 years old. I have known a few people in the past who got a tattoo (or more) at a young age and HATED them years later. It is very time consuming and expensive to have them removed- not to mention the scars they leave, or the chance of infection.

I wonder about the comment too about 'who cares who looks at me when I'm 70?'. Do some people have no pride or respect for themselves? I valued what I looked like at a younger age, do now at middle age and will when I am old/ancient also.

Also, many people in the world still do not accept this as a 'normal' thing and when applying for a job, many employers are certainly going to take note of the 'first impression' that walks into the door for that job. Just some things to think about. Again, no offense to anyone- just my own thoughts.


----------



## LindaL (Oct 26, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> I dont mean to offend anyone here at all, but I have never understood why people feel the need to mutilate themselves with permanent ink, body piercings, etc.... What someone thinks looks cool at 25 years old is certainly not going to look the same way at 65 years old. I have known a few people in the past who got a tattoo (or more) at a young age and HATED them years later. It is very time consuming and expensive to have them removed- not to mention the scars they leave, or the chance of infection.
> 
> I wonder about the comment too about 'who cares who looks at me when I'm 70?'. Do some people have no pride or respect for themselves? I valued what I looked like at a younger age, do now at middle age and will when I am old/ancient also.
> 
> Also, many people in the world still do not accept this as a 'normal' thing and when applying for a job, many employers are certainly going to take note of the 'first impression' that walks into the door for that job. Just some things to think about. Again, no offense to anyone- just my own thoughts.


My mom says this exact thing... and I tell her it is body ART and my tattoos tell a story of my life as each tattoos has a meaning for me. They were not just random "things" I decided to put on my body.

(I posted pics in my prior post)

My butterfly was my 1st tattoo..I got it after I came out as a lesbian...The colors are all the colors in the rainbow and a butterfly means "new life".

My unicorn was my 2nd one and I decided on it because I love unicorns and my life was "magical" like a unicorn.

My double female symbols with the flowers was my 3rd tattoo and it again expressed my being a proud and out lesbian and the flowers were for "re-birth".

My chinese symbol was my 4th and it means "strength"...I am a strong woman.

My dragon with the paddle was my 5th tattoo and it shows my passion for dragon boating...which helped me build that strength and inner peace.

I have a few others I have been thinking of for years that I want to add (so obviously I am not in any hurry to get them)...I want to be ready to add to my story.

So far all of my tattoos are in places that would not affect me job-wise except my chinese symbol (which is on my inner wrist), but that one is small and not over-the-top or weird, so I doubt very much it would ever cause a problem.

I got my 1st one at age 38 and I am almost 50 now and I have never regretted my decision to get any of my tattoos. They are as much a part of ME as my smile or any other part of me...I just CHOSE to add them.

I will say however that the tattoos I see on SOME people are just plain WEIRD and I think that SOME people DO regret get some of their tats later in life...same with piercings. I tell my kids that they need to think about their choices before they do something like putting ink on their bodies or get piercings. MOST piercings are easily reversed...except not the gauges (large holes in the ears). My son swore his holes would shrink...nope, so now he has "skin color" earrings in his ears to hide the holes...





I LOVE my tats!


----------



## minisch (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm the old fashioned type. Don't have any, don't want any.


----------



## bevann (Oct 26, 2011)

I posted before and I also don't have any-don't want any.I am past the age when I need or have any desire to follow the latest trends and fads.Guess I'm getting very independent as I get older.I have seen several pretty tattoos of horses, but I don't want one.I'm alright with pain-as long as it is somebody else.No tattoos for me unless they are the ones like the little kids get that wash off.Those are cute and removable.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm with you Bevann and am about your age. I can sort of be ok with men having them, but not women. I find nothing worse, than seeing a woman wearing a beautiful evening gown and the whole effect being spoiled by tattoos. To me, they just don't seem to go together.

Lizzie


----------



## CharlesFamily (Oct 26, 2011)

I understand where some are coming from. I think you do need to think about your future if you are young (teens, early 20's) and getting tattoos. If they are very visible it very may well hinder your job search, depending on what type of job you are looking for.

That said, most people don't know I have a tattoo and would never suspect me of having a tattoo! It is on my right shoulder blade, so unless I am wearing a bathing suit, you never see it. Typically, I would say most preschool teacher/Sunday School teacher/Youth Pastor/Missionaries probably don't have tattoos!




Again, I never saw myself as having a tattoo. My husband has 3 and I really like them. I got mine 6 years ago in November. As many know, my youngest daughter was born with a very severe heart defect. Basically, she only has "half a heart." I met 3 other moms who also had children with similar defects. All four of our children were facing their third open heart surgery at the same time. We called them the Fontan Four (the Fontan is the name of the surgery). The first three kids, including my daughter, all did great with their surgery with some complications. However, my friend's daughter who had her surgery last at a different hospital suffered even more complications and after fighting for 87 days, passed away.

In honor of precious Lauren, we designed a tattoo that is a heart shaped like a necklace all of us had with the number 4 inside. We wanted Stephanie (my friend) to know that her daughter would always be a part of us - they would forever be the Fontan Four. I have never regretted that tattoo. It definitely has a special meaning to me and I know it meant a lot to Stephanie when we did it.

Barbara


----------



## Ashley (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a few pics of some of them. I am 27 now, and honestly only have plans to get one more (my daughter to be, her foot print to go with my other daughters). I have since taken out all but one of my peircings that I had. All of my tats except one are coverable by clothing, and the one is mostly but on my wrist so it does show some.






well I thought I had more, but cant seem to find the other pics.


----------



## MindyLee (Oct 26, 2011)

I have one which I have had it worked on 4 different times cause I hated it. Then the last time I had it covered. heres before and after pics. I want 1 more to compleate this one and what it is, is a bear paw print on my shoulder blade on the same arm. I drew the cover up myself and had my friend tatoo it on me at the kitchen table. It took 5 hrs to compleate.

If i could start all over, I dont think I would have got one in the 1st place.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 26, 2011)

Only because you asked...I don't have, don't want, don't like, and don't get it. IMO clean, toned, muscled flesh is so much more appealing...just saying. But then I am admittingly old fashioned.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm 59 years old and never thought of getting a tatoo till last year my husband has tatoos and he asked me if our perlino mare Spice placed top ten at AMHR Nationals would I get a tatoo well she did and I did. Here it is last year right after I got it still red and a little swollen it looks better now. Now our Buzz got Top Ten this year at AMHA World show so I guess he will be on my other arm soon.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 27, 2011)

I think as far as the work place goes in a few short years that will not be such an issue. Those getting tattoos now will soon be prevalent in the work force as those older (and many who do not like them) will be leaving it. This will take the you cannot get a job cause of your tattoos story kinda out the window or well at least for a much larger portion of employers then we have now.

I love to see everyone s tattoos and see how they express themselves... honestly when I am 70 or 80 I am sure I will not regret my tattoos they are part of me and part of what I choose to express. I rarely these days at my age do things I am ashamed of or embarrassed about

Those who opt to judge me will do so tattoos or not and I can promise you this.. I could care less now and I am sure I will care even less 20-30 years from now what anyone thinks of my life choices.


----------



## LindaL (Oct 27, 2011)

~Lisa~ said:


> I think as far as the work place goes in a few short years that will not be such an issue. Those getting tattoos now will soon be prevalent in the work force as those older (and many who do not like them) will be leaving it. This will take the you cannot get a job cause of your tattoos story kinda out the window or well at least for a much larger portion of employers then we have now.
> 
> I love to see everyone s tattoos and see how they express themselves... honestly when I am 70 or 80 I am sure I will not regret my tattoos they are part of me and part of what I choose to express. I rarely these days at my age do things I am ashamed of or embarrassed about
> 
> Those who opt to judge me will do so tattoos or not and I can promise you this.. I could care less now and I am sure I will care even less 20-30 years from now what anyone thinks of my life choices.






:yeah


----------



## Seashells (Oct 27, 2011)

I consider it a form of creativity or expression.

Some tattoos are like, "What were you thinking"!!!!!!

I wouldn't get one.

Seems most regret getting them later in life.


----------



## Katiean (Oct 27, 2011)

I have not read all of the responses. However, I would never get a tattoo! My sister has one and in my opinion tattoos are not flattering. I think it is sad that people feel the need to add un-natural colors to their bodies or their hair for that matter. You do not even know if the ink could cause cancer or if there is lead in it. No, I think I will stay entirely flesh colored.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Oct 27, 2011)

Katiean said:


> No, I think I will stay entirely flesh colored.






That made me smile.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 27, 2011)

Why is it 'sad' that some like to have tattoos...no offense but I don't want or need your 'pity' thank you. They are not for everyone and you don't have to like them. Never expected the folks on here to be so judgmental about a simple thing like a tattoo though.


----------



## shadowpaints (Oct 27, 2011)

i have three, planing on 5 -7 more before spring and others in the making.. i love my tats, and think that its a GREAT way to show off your character. i love tats, many of my friends have tats. but the way i see it, is if you like or dislike tats, its your choice and you shouuldnt judge anyone on what they choose to do!

ill book mark this thread, and when i start my new ones, ill share pics!

my others are, a dancing tigger, for my daughter macknezie, and also her name above him, then the word love tattoed on my right shoulder.

i plan on a horse on the small of my back, adding Faith to my left shoulder, and hope in between faith and love.

A teddy bear for my other daughter mackenzie.

and a pegasus chest plate and several others lol


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 27, 2011)

i love tattoos but i have seen some really horrible one but each to there own

i have 3 tattoos that i tattooed on my self that was different i use to have my own gun

but my saying will all ways be NEVER JUDGE A BOOK BY IT COVER


----------



## REO (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't have any tats.

I did design this for a forum member and she went out and got it done! It's since been colored in










The angle of the pic isn't good, sorry.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 28, 2011)

Well since I don’t have pics and I did try posting this earlier only to have it vanish again here is what I have:

Left ankle is a leaf

Right calf is a rearing horse

Right back calf is an angel and a devil to represent the constant battle of good vs. evil

Right hip is a tiger cub

Left wrist is a Celtic horse

Left upper arm is Emma’s footprint and another horse

Right forearm is the pic I posted

Right upper arm is faith, hope and love symbols

Between my shoulder blades is my pride tat

And my lower back is a Celtic/cancer sign


----------



## TangoMango (Oct 28, 2011)

Here is mine,(sorry about the blood) I got a celtic knot/fire/horse.

2 things I am passionate about. Horses and my Irish heritage and I am a Leo and they are fire signs. I have to get it retouched now that is healed.


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 28, 2011)

TangoMango said:


> Here is mine,(sorry about the blood) I got a celtic knot/fire/horse.
> 
> 2 things I am passionate about. Horses and my Irish heritage and I am a Leo and they are fire signs. I have to get it retouched now that is healed.



Wow, I love your tattoo and I don't think I've ever felt that way about a tattoo before. It looks like a piece of art.


----------



## TangoMango (Oct 29, 2011)

SampleMM said:


> Wow, I love your tattoo and I don't think I've ever felt that way about a tattoo before. It looks like a piece of art.


Thank you!



I absolutely love it. My daughter keeps telling me that I have the coolest tattoo ever! LOL


----------



## Boss Mare (Oct 29, 2011)

I have 13 tattoos and my ears have a total of 15 piercings. Express yourself how you want too.


----------



## sfmini (Oct 29, 2011)

I am 55 and wanted to get a butterfly tattoo, but can't because I have a bleeding disorder, low platelets and they wouldn't tattoo me.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Oct 30, 2011)

I hate them. I have nothing against anyone who has one/them. That is their choice, but "I" don't ever want one. JMO


----------



## SammyL (Oct 30, 2011)

I have one on my back.

It is very special to me, as it is a portrait of my first mini.

I plan to get one of my minis name on one shoulder too. She recently passed, just about a year ago, and I miss her terribly. And a small breast cancer ribbon on my other shoulder, in honor of my mother who has breast cancer.

Being as I plan to get married within the next few years, I decided that I am not going to have my tattoo covered with makeup. My family and boyfriend know how much it means to me, and I want it uncovered.



That is just me though.








The picture makes it look kind of ugly. I promise, it looks beautiful in person!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 31, 2011)

I dont think it looks ugly at all! It does look huge and if it is as big as it looks I give you a lot of credit, I have a smaller one back there and it hurt like crazy.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm with Ashley SammyL, I think it's beautiful, the artists did a great job!


----------



## SammyL (Oct 31, 2011)

> I dont think it looks ugly at all! It does look huge and if it is as big as it looks I give you a lot of credit, I have a smaller one back there and it hurt like crazy.





> I'm with Ashley SammyL, I think it's beautiful, the artists did a great job!


Thank you very much!



I really love it. And it is rather big! It took 3 hours to complete. And let me tell you, the worst part had to be the initial pain before you are used it, and when it went over my spine.





I'm excited to get my next one, just need the funds.


----------



## candycar (Oct 31, 2011)

Real nice SammyL! Lots of great tattoos here.

I have 5 now. In my younger days I was a "biker" LOL!

I have never regretted any of my tats. Still love them, I even want another, but my skin is getting old and wrinkely



.

Here is my latest and biggest one (1991). My design, altho the tattooist took some liberty with it. Got this before I ever thought I'd have a horse of my own.






And yes over the spine was the worst part!


----------



## heartkranch (Oct 31, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> I dont mean to offend anyone here at all, but I have never understood why people feel the need to mutilate themselves with permanent ink, body piercings, etc.... What someone thinks looks cool at 25 years old is certainly not going to look the same way at 65 years old. I have known a few people in the past who got a tattoo (or more) at a young age and HATED them years later. It is very time consuming and expensive to have them removed- not to mention the scars they leave, or the chance of infection.


At 70 I will have more scars and more wrinkles then I do now at 23(10 days from 24), and hopefully way more ink. It's art, and our bodies is the easiest way to show off our art, and what it means.





I already look at the one on my wrist and laugh. Every tattoo means something to me, and I truly love them. I don't care what people think or say about them. I'm at a stable job, as long as I don't have tattoos all over my arms or face I don't think they will care.

Tattoos are usually regretted after a drunk night with no though behind, or just no real thought into them.


----------



## SammyL (Oct 31, 2011)

Candycar,

Your tattoo is gorgeous!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/glenn-d-braunstein-md/tattoos-inks-health-concerns_b_1067514.html?icid=maing-grid10%7Chtmlws-main-nb%7Cdl13%7Csec3_lnk1%7C109546

I've already posted about my husband becoming ill after his tatoo, thought you all may want to read this, just found it today.


----------



## FoRebel (Nov 2, 2011)

Here are mine, I'm going to have a hoof print added to my back that is half the size with Jet under it for a stallion we lost a year ago in a couple weeks.






My right arm






Left side of my back






My left arm






My left forearm






I have a family crest (calf), a crest with the swiss flag in it framed by Edelweiss (calf), a celtic motherhood knot (right side of my back) and an Ankh (right forearm) that I want to get done yet.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 3, 2011)

im not a big fan. I actually have one that i got when i was 17 and now im 38 i HATE it and wish i never got it. I do agree when your younger its cool but later on its not so cool. I also know MANY people that feel the same way and wish they didnt get them. Then i have friends that seem to be addicted to them also. The thing with tattoos is yes you can say body art but you cant just take it off when you get tired of it. Its there FOREVER. I guess if it had meaning then it would be onething but mine is a stupid kids stunt. Ready for a laugh. Its on my lower belly is a cowgirl boot with a rose wrapped around it.Not sure what i was thinking at the time. It also doesnt help that i have also had 5 pregnancys and one pregnancy was twins. You want to talk about strtched out looking boot.LOL sorry its just funny. I keep telling my hubby im going to get tummy tuck and have them cut that tattoo off.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 3, 2011)

heartkranch said:


> I have 6, going to get a full shoulder in a couple of weeks, it won't be seen unless I'm wearing a tank top, or a bathing suit. Both of my feet were done, either side of my hips, and one on my wrist. All have meaning.
> 
> BUT when I turn your age, why do I care what they look like, or who looks at me? Who is going to think I'm a super model when I am 70? I'm not going to care if I have wrinkles, scars, or I don't look like I do now. I think 90% of people around my age group has a tattoo. I'm 24 btw.
> 
> I think people are getting more lax about tattoos, not all but some. I think the reason to have a tattoo be seen by others if it's not in a hiden area. They know it'll be seen.



No offense but how you wrote this sounds pretty rude. I can also say that 90% of the people i know dont have tattoos.Its only just a few. The ones that do have the same feelings i do. Why did i get this! I guess if they have meaning its different and everyone has different tastes and opinions. I just think your comment sounded alittle disrespectful. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 3, 2011)

No I don't want, nor will I ever get a tattoo and these are the reasons below. Just my own personal opinions, so please don't take offense to them. We have a grand daughter who has her whole body almost done with tattoo's. Do we love her any less, no, but we are concerned. 

 

Also your tatto's look great now, but what will they look like and what will you think of them when you get older and they are all wrinkled? Mel has 3 which he did himself when he was young and thought they looked cool, but he regrets them now and they don't look the same at all. They are wrinkled and hard to make out. He would like to remove them, but the thought of all that pain is not pleasing to him now. He is praying about it because of his belief's that he didn't have when he was a kid!

 

 

"The main scripture verse that people use against tattoos is in Leviticus:

 

Leviticus 19:28 – “Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the LORD.” (KJV)

 

While some believe the scripture is clear that the verse tells us not to cut on our bodies, which is what tattooing is, there is much more to interpreting this statement. In context this verse is discussing preparation for death in which many bodies were tattooed with pagan religious symbols. Since God’s commandments prohibit Jews and Christians from worshiping other gods, it would be logical that God would prohibit these death preparation tattoos.

 

However, it is also clear that many dictates of that particular time in history no longer apply. There are scriptures in the Old Testament that tell women to keep their heads covered at all time. Others tell people they cannot eat certain types of meat. Still others prohibit certain types of haircuts. They all had their purposes at the time. Yet, many of those rules no longer apply in the New Testament.

 

Yet, just clinging to the New Testament not directly prohibiting tattoos is not necessarily a clear approach, either. The New Testament does not directly prohibit things like bestiality or prostitution of a daughter, but Christian believe those things are sins. How do we know the fine line? Just saying that “Well, the New Testament doesn’t directly tell me it’s a sin, so I can do it,” is often looking for an easy out in a difficult decision.

 

Others use the reference to the dead as justification for getting tattoos while alive. There is debate today regarding this reference. Many biblical scholars believe that there are two distinct acts being discussed in this scripture. There is the tattooing of the dead and then there is the marking of the living. Other scholars see it only as reference to the dead. 

 

There is little question that the Bible states clearly how our bodies are the Temple of God making it important that we care for our bodies with the same love we give to God. Christians against tattooing believe that this scripture from 1 Corinthians is another reason a person should not get a tattoo:

 

1 Corinthians 6:19-20 – “Do you not know that your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit, who is in you, whom you have received from God? You are not your own; 20you were bought at a price. Therefore honor God with your body.” (NIV)

 

This scripture does not ban tattoos, but it does bring up the question as to why a person wants to get a tattoo and which tattoos to get. As with some sin it is not the act but the intent that matters. If the act of getting tattoo is rebellion against parents, authority, etc. – then it is a sin. For instance, if your parents tell you not to get a tattoo and you do it to spite them, then getting a tattoo is sinful, because God’s commandment calls for you to “honor your father and your mother” (Exodus 20:12).

 

The other question to ask yourself is if your tattoo is edifying God. Since tattooing is very much debated by biblical scholars, do you really want to take a chance on getting a tattoo that does not honor God? Are you getting a tattoo just to fit in or are you getting a tattoo to glorify the Lord? Remember, you are supposed to be in the world, not of the world. While many tattoos are beautiful, they tend to honor the world rather than God.

 

Getting a tattoo is something that should not be taken lightly. It is a well-debated issue in the Christian community, and there are differing opinions as to whether a tattoo is sinful or not. As a Christian, decisions need to be made with your eyes on God. So, if you do choose to get a tattoo, remember that, while man looks at the outside appearance, God looks at the heart."

 

I have to say that most tattoo's in general are very beautiful!

 

God Bless,

Jenny


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 3, 2011)

JennyB, I commend you for presenting your post with conviction while being very fair-minded... Well done!

I myself have no interest in getting tattoo(s). I feel no need to commemorate any event or memory by having it permanently 'writ' upon my person; that's what my memory and my 'mind's eye' are for, IMO. As a trained and able artist, if I want art, I can create it MYSELF, on paper or canvas!!

One of my adult daughter's got two small tattoos...Winnie the Pooh, and (I think?) a small heart or similar...in unobtrusive places on her body. I have no issue with that...do think that if someone feels they 'must' get tattooed, this would be the way to go...but have no need or desire to do so myself.

BTW...I don't believe that stating that one does NOT like or want to be tattooed is being 'judgemental'; it is simply stating one's own opinion, as those who are 'pro' tattoo are also allowed, by our US Constitution, to do.

Margo


----------



## Sonya (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree stating you don't like tattoos is not being judgmental...but statements like 'I feel sorry for those who feel the need to get tattoos' is judgmental IMO. I don't think anyone asked for pity. I personal like them, all 5 of mine have a special meaning and I designed them. All of mine are strategically placed so wrinkling/weight gain (or loss...don't think that will be happening though) will not affect them in anyway. I do suggest to the younger people to wait until they are older...if I would of gotten a too in my late teens/early twenties I know I would not like now what I would of chose then. My first tattoo was in my late twenties.


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2011)

I personally do not want one myself, but like seeing pictures of those here and I love watching the tatoo shows like LA Ink and NY Ink. I wouldn't mind having my eyeliner tatooed on... would save me time getting ready



But wouldn't ever actually persue that thought...


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 3, 2011)

Jill's post made me recall...I 're-connected' with my wonderful first college roommate(of Japanese, Hawaiian, Irish, and English extraction, truly typical of the melting pot that is Hawai'i!), whom I shared a dorm room with at the U.of Hawai'i, O'ahu, in my freshman year(the same year Hawai'i got statehood...what a celebration THAT was!!)

Anyway...I found her via the internet, turned out that last August, she and her daughter were going to come to a NM town only about 2 1/2 hrs. away to 'deliver' her grandson who was to attend the military institute there for a couple of years! I got my daughter to come to take care of things here, drove down to see them. BOTH of them had had their eyebrows AND eyeliner permanently tattooed on!! It was a good job, but did appear just a tad too harsh and 'sharp-edged' to my eye. However, they both stated they were thrilled with having had it done!

Margo


----------



## Ashley (Nov 3, 2011)

I got my first tattoo at 18, I am now working on 28 and still dont regret any of them. Theres other things I regret more than I ever would one of my tats.


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2011)

Margo_C-T said:


> Jill's post made me recall...I 're-connected' with my wonderful first college roommate(of Japanese, Hawaiian, Irish, and English extraction, truly typical of the melting pot that is Hawai'i!), whom I shared a dorm room with at the U.of Hawai'i, O'ahu, in my freshman year(the same year Hawai'i got statehood...what a celebration THAT was!!)
> 
> Anyway...I found her via the internet, turned out that last August, she and her daughter were going to come to a NM town only about 2 1/2 hrs. away to 'deliver' her grandson who was to attend the military institute there for a couple of years! I got my daughter to come to take care of things here, drove down to see them. BOTH of them had had their eyebrows AND eyeliner permanently tattooed on!! It was a good job, but did appear just a tad too harsh and 'sharp-edged' to my eye. However, they both stated they were thrilled with having had it done!
> 
> Margo


After I posted last night, I Googled and I can't actually say I won't get the eyeliner thing done after all... and eyebrows? Maybe. I'm thinking about it. I look so washed out without eye makeup, so never ever go out in public without it on. The reason I hesitate is I'm concerned about how much it would hurt. That's the only hold back other than I'd want to get a clean situation and someone who is really good at that specific job. H is probably going to be quite unimpressed with a now pending discussion topic!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 4, 2011)

Jill said:


> After I posted last night, I Googled and I can't actually say I won't get the eyeliner thing done after all... and eyebrows? Maybe. I'm thinking about it. I look so washed out without eye makeup, so never ever go out in public without it on. The reason I hesitate is I'm concerned about how much it would hurt. That's the only hold back other than I'd want to get a clean situation and someone who is really good at that specific job. H is probably going to be quite unimpressed with a now pending discussion topic!







my friend got her eye liner done and eye brows done and she hates needles but thay put numbing cream on ..and the tattoos didnt last very long


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you for that information! I didn't realize they use number Bing cream. I really think I may get this done!


----------



## Sonya (Nov 4, 2011)

Jill, I know a lady who had the eyeliner done. It doesn't look right (maybe they didn't do it right), it looks good as long as she has added to it with a pencil, but without the pencil addition it looks too far away from the eyeball (kinda hard to explain). You know how with a pencil you can get real close up to the lashes and it blends with your lashes? I don't know if they can get real close to your lash or not, but hers is definately not close...so between the liner and the lash there is a fair amount of flesh exposed. Didn't Michael Jackson have the liner?


----------



## Mona (Nov 4, 2011)

I worked with several Asian women that also had the tattooing done of their eyeliner and eyebrows. Some had only one or the other, some had both, but all looked so nice and suited them, so whoever did theirs, in my opinion, did a wonderful job!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 4, 2011)

My grandmother, 2 aunts and a cousin all have permanent eye liner and lipstick. The tattooist who did theirs did it at a dentists office. One day a week this tattooist "rented" a chair there and made her appointments then. She also had the dentist there to give "numbing" shots around the eyes. (Think like botox shots) so they never felt anything and the tattooist said she like doing it that way because the person didn't flinch or move much when all was numb. All of them look great now. I think its been like 8-10 years since they had it done. Looks completely natural.


----------



## weebiscuit (Nov 4, 2011)

LindaL said:


> My butterfly was my 1st tattoo..I got it after I came out as a lesbian...The colors are all the colors in the rainbow and a butterfly means "new life".
> 
> My double female symbols with the flowers was my 3rd tattoo and it again expressed my being a proud and out lesbian and the flowers were for "re-birth".


Here's what I don't get.... I am a heterosexual and I have never felt the need to tattoo myself with any kind of symbol proclaiming it. I guess maybe you just felt good that you were finally able to come out and needed a way to permanently celebrate it? Is that it?

And don't even begin to say I'm anti-gay! LOL! As coincidence has it, I'm leaving on Monday to go to my place in Florida but am stopping in Augusta, GA, to spend a few days with my two dear lesbian friends. They've been together for 30 years!

I'm 61 and when I was a teen NO females got tattoos. Not unless you were really trashy. LOL. But times and social mores and customs changed, and by the time I had my own daughter she wanted a tattoo when she was in high school but I said no. I told her that when she was out of college she could get as many as she wanted, but I wasn't spending money on a possible case of hepatitis because of bad needles. And that's what she did. She's got maybe three of them. I kind of thought I wouldn't mind getting one, too, but then I realized that I could express my self just as well through my flower gardens or watercolors.

I don't really mind them on other people. I really don't find it all that much different than piercing one's ears. Except with pierced ears you can change your earrings every day, and it's a little harder to do that with tattoos!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Dec 2, 2011)

I have attached pictures of my two. The cross was my first (4-10-11) and the tree that says LIFE in the branches was my second (10-21-11). I am going for my third this weekend hopefully, along with adding some color around the word life. Possibly adding birds.

If you have a question about the meaning of my tree, feel free to PM me as I do not need to share the whole story on here 

On the subject of being christian and having tattoos, I think its an individual faith thing. A lot of people screamed at me about "marking my body against God" at my church but hello, its my body and my decisions



I know God and I are close enough for it not to affect my relationship with him. I love my tattoos and have no regrets at all!


----------

